# unisaw model and date



## timberrat (Apr 24, 2010)

i have just become the proud owner of my first unisaw but can only find a serial num which is86-7504 would love to know where the model and year are?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats on you Unisaw! Try this for the serial number:
http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/DeltaSerialNumbers.ashx

Looks like a 1950.

I'm glad you asked that question. I checked the serial on my own Unisaw that I thought was a 1981. I had seen another saw with the same model number (34-771) that was an '81. It turns out that my saw is a '79. Delta/Rockwell often offered the same model number through several calendar years (for example, model 34-450 was offered through many years).

If you want to see pictures of saws like yours for reference purposes, check here: http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=1141&tab=4

For general Unisaw information, check this site: http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/UnisawTypeStudy.ashx?HL=unisaw

Bill


----------

